
A Fully Buzzword-Compliant Development Blog Post  - raganwald
http://www.agilemanagement.net/Articles/Weblog/NewChiefProcessScientistR.html
======
raganwald
I counted:

Chief Process Scientist; strategic partnership; change management consulting
services; vision; Software OnDemand; business model; outsourcing; play; Lean;
business agility; pull based near/on-shore outsourcing model; software
engineering value chain; maturity; thought leader; scale; craft based labor-
arbitrage outsource businesses; Lean Thinking; Software Factories; orders of
magnitude improvement

Did I miss any?

~~~
henning
I don't get it. Software product lines are done by people who are the opposite
of agile.

~~~
raganwald
If the buzzwords are in the same row, column, or diagonal on your card you are
permitted to call bingo even if you can't make a cogent paragraph out of them.

------
akeefer
I look forward to "Software Factories" and the "pull based near/on-shore
outsourcing model" to lead the next wave of failed consulting projects,
continuing to leave the market open for those of us who still practice "craft-
based development" and actually build full, polished applications that work.

------
joshwa
Feels like reading a lisp function (in isolation). Each of those tokens might
be a function with real power behind it, or the whole function might just end
up printing "Hello World".

------
jarnold
Ya, it comes across like that. David Anderson is super-smart though. He's
brought a lot of original thought to _how_ to do software development for
large development teams. His ideas scale down. I've used a lot of his ideas
for groups in the 10-20 ppl range. His thoughts on using kanban systems have
really worked well.

He is a controversial person in the Agile community.

------
xirium
That's surprisingly light on information. The hyperlinks possibly have more
information than the words.

